# Проблема с установкой компонентов kde

## Infoman

Может проблема и стандартная, похожие ситуации описаны на многих форумах, но я не смог решить ее. Поэтому прошу помочь мне.

Я установил от KDE 3.5.9 установил только основной компонент kdebase-startkde. Вроде как все нормально установилось, работает.

Теперь мне требуется установить компонет kdenetwork, но при установке возникают ошибки

```
 # emerge -pv kdenetwork (проверяем)
```

Вот что выдает в конце: 

```
[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdepasswd:3.5 ("kde-base/kdepasswd:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:3.5 ("kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libkonq:3.5 ("kde-base/libkonq:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdialog:3.5 ("kde-base/kdialog:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/ksmserver:3.5 ("kde-base/ksmserver:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* ("=kde-base/kdebase-3.5*" is blocking kde-base/kdialog-3.5.9-r1, kde-base/kfind-3.5.9, kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.9, kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.9, kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.9, kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.9, kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.9, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.9, kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.9, kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.9, kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.9-r1, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.9, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9, kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.9, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.9, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9, kde-base/kicker-3.5.9, kde-base/kwin-3.5.9-r1, kde-base/kdm-3.5.9, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.9)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdm:3.5 ("kde-base/kdm:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/ksplashml:3.5 ("kde-base/ksplashml:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/khelpcenter:3.5 ("kde-base/khelpcenter:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdesu:3.5 ("kde-base/kdesu:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kwin:3.5 ("kde-base/kwin:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kcontrol:3.5 ("kde-base/kcontrol:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde:3.5 ("kde-base/kdebase-startkde:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/konqueror:3.5 ("kde-base/konqueror:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kcminit:3.5 ("kde-base/kcminit:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

Total: 13 packages (13 new, 8 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 25,818 kB

Conflict: 23 blocks (15 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdebase-startkde required by world

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdm-3.5.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdm required by world

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Вот.

----------

## NerZhul

Здравствуйте.

Проблема в том, что все либы остались от кед-3.5.

И теперь система хочет подтянуть новые либы, которые конфилктуют со старыми. 

Есть 2 варианта решения: 

1) в USE  добавить kdeprefix

2) попробовать поставить emerge -av =kdenetwork-3.5

Вроде так.

----------

